# B13SE Suspension AFTER DET swap enuf?



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

Greetings everyone...

(For those that know me, I've been around since the OLD OLD sentra.net days! Formerly AKAFA1C)

Odd how the mod bug comes and goes. 

This is a 2 part question. I don't recall the differences between the B13 SE-R suspension and non-SE-R suspension, but at 148k mi. on the GA16DE I am planning on a DET swap sometime this fall or early spring '04. I never upgraded the suspension on my car but am hesitant to do so now in fear that the B13SE suspension will not be compatible to an SR20DET motor install. 

Question 1 - Will the B13SE KYB/AGX - ProKits combo suffice once a DET is installed? Question 2 - Is the difference in suspension setups (SE-R vs. Non-SE-R) due to motor/tranny weight or a physical difference in the chassis of the car?

I imagine I'll get a few typical "use the SEARCH button" responses, but I have been researching the DET swap alone for over 3-4 months without coming across an answer to this question. I'll be sure to search through Kojima's garage as well. Hopefully someone may have some insight. 

FYI - some quickie background on my ride...GA16DE w/ HS 2nd Gen Header, UR underdrive crank pulley, 2.25" custom catback exhaust w/ Naxos muffler, Pacesetter short throw shifter, B14 SE-R wheels, Ractive Cone filter, NisKnacks clear markers.... Check out my OLD OLD site at http://www.akafa1c.nissanpower.com

Here's a little article I did for nissanperformancemag (formerly SOLM) back in Jan of '01. 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march01/nis-knacks.shtml

For those OLD vets out there, this is kinda like a renewed birth into the import scene again. Sheesh, its been nearly 2 years now! Hopefully I will have something to talk about in a few short months!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

welcome back


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i've never heard there was a difference needed between b-13/b-14s with an sr20 compared to the same car with a ga16.
perhaps a slightly different spring-rate in the front would be needed to compensate for a bigger engine but i don't think it makes too much sence.

this could be just plain BS though so sue me if i'm wrong


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

xt_out said:


> i've never heard there was a difference needed between b-13/b-14s with an sr20 compared to the same car with a ga16.
> perhaps a slightly different spring-rate in the front would be needed to compensate for a bigger engine but i don't think it makes too much sence.
> 
> this could be just plain BS though so sue me if i'm wrong


If I was allowed to sue for bad information found on this forum my proposed swap would have been paid for by now and then some. Thanks for the reply. I didn't realize people actually dug through the forums this far back. Hmmm...still no good info on a GA16 > DET swap.  I suppose a lower mileage (if they even exist) GA16 + HS turbo might be the *only* option left.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

nope, it was short shifter...im retarded, my bad! 
i think i am gonna turbo the ga though. good call


----------

